# premixed plaster



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

Do they make premixed plaster that dries after you apply it? I have been trying to use plaster of Paris but it either dries too fast before i get it all on or its to runny. i cant get it the right mixer to last a small amount of time. And yes i have tried just mixing a little at a time .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the pre-mix I'm aware of dries like granite, so if you like it hard, that's the stuff!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You don't want to use premixed it doesn't have a hardner and will take days to dry and then it will be too soft.
What you want is powdered drywall mud, it comes in the same form as plaster of paris. You can get it in differnt cure times from as fast as 5 min, about the same as plaster of paris, it a long as 120 min.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've used premixed drywall mud, it dries pretty quickly. I've used it for... drywall, imagine that.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I haven't tried it myself,but the local club guys say they use a 50/50 mix of Hydrocal and Plaster of Paris.They say it does dry reasonably fast though slower than Hydrocal alone,and comes out much less expensive too.Was I mislead?I don't believe so.


----------



## ricjus001 (Dec 4, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> ... so if you like it hard.....


So many jokes, so little time.

Justin


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I use Plaster of Paris!! The way to get around it frying too quickly is too have its consistency slightly harder than runny!! Make up a small batch then keep a glass of water nearby as you are applying you will find it curing in your mixing bowl so add some more water and mix in to keep it around the same consistency as when you 1st mixed. Stay on top of it and try to work as quickly as you can. It can be a little tricky but it does work with a little practice you will know when and how much water to add!! 

Pat


----------



## ricjus001 (Dec 4, 2011)

I do wall repair with bag joint compound or Durabond, and those set up or dry differently based on the water temperature. The warmer, the fast set; the cooler, the longer set time.
Have not used plaster of paris; have those that have noticed any difference based on water temperature? 

Justin


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I have used Lightweight All Purpose Joint Compound. This works well for covering carved foam. You have at least a half hour to work it, doesn't run and is premixed. I find it is dry in a day if not put on too thick.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I tryed the prmix stuff and all it did was crack. I will not use it agine


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

lears2005 said:


> I tryed the prmix stuff and all it did was crack. I will not use it agine


The premixed "Joint compound" does crack due to shrinking while drying.

The "Lightweight" stuff I tried does not shrink nearly as much and has not cracked for me.


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

wilson44512 said:


> Do they make premixed plaster that dries after you apply it? I have been trying to use plaster of Paris but it either dries too fast before i get it all on or its to runny. i cant get it the right mixer to last a small amount of time. And yes i have tried just mixing a little at a time .


I use plaster of paris but in small batches. I mix it 2cups of P O P to 1cup of water. That works rather well for molds, etc. For land scape I use a much thinner solution and dip craft paper or paper towols and spead it over my frame. After it dries I add 2 to 1 mix and shape it roughly.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I used Plaster of Paris for my layout, worked fine. Probably use paper towels instead of any cloth (like I did) soaked in the plaster of paris 'batter'. Do it like you'd do a piece of fish :laugh:


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

*Plaster cloth*

I generally use a combination of plaster impregnated cloth and drywall mud, not that I've done a LOT of landscaping yet......

When I did my first table layout, I built the "mountain" by stacking progressively smaller sheets of blue-foam board (glued). In another section I simply shaped some aluminum screen. Then I took the plaster-cloth, wet it, and laid it in long, vertical strips over the foam and screen. I tried to lay it in such a way that it didn't show the steps of the foam.

Then I painted and used scenic foam for shrubs, grass, etc. This covered any visible "steps" that may have crept in.


----------

